# Orange Feces



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Yesterday I dusted my flies with Repashy Calcium Plus ICB, for the first time ever. Today I noticed orange colored runny poop in my cobalt tank and it appears to also be in my leuc tank. I assume the color is from the supplements(it's the only thing different) and possibly the diarrhea is due to a new "food"? The leucs are more solid but mushy.
How concerned should I be? Do they just need time to adjust to the new supplement?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Excretion of excess carotenoids is often due to the fecal route. 

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ed said:


> Excretion of excess carotenoids is often due to the fecal route.
> 
> Ed


I think I`m going to make this my new signature.

John


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

so is it normal or something to worry about?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've noticed my frog's poop being a little more orange in color since adding the Repashy ICB. It is not runny, however.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I assumed it was due to excess carotenoids being excreted, I just wanted to be sure. Thanks Ed. 
As for the diarrhea, I may have a different issue to deal with, if it persists, this is the first time I have noticed it.


----------

